# home remedy for allergies/hayfever?



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I looked through the threads and didn't see this addressed.

Does anyone know a home remedy for hayfever-type seasonal allergies?

My husband has been hit really hard this year. The OTC allergy medicines don't help. We treat most things at home, but this has stumped us.

Last year it helped for him to avoid all wheat products during allergy season, but this year that hasn't helped. We tried the "Emergen-C" packets, which may or may not have helped. He's been able to keep going and get things done but it's like having a drippy, sneezy headcold all the time, and his eyes hurt.

Any suggestions?:scratch :dunno:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Perhaps a Neti pot to keep the sinus cleared? Some one else posted about another sinus product, let me see if I can find it.

Here is the link to the thread on Neti pots. The other product is mentioned on page 2.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/neti-pot-718/


----------



## Catastrophy (Mar 19, 2010)

Perhaps barrier methods may help such as a pair of goggles, it stops the pollen getting into the eyes in the first place. A face mask over the nose and mouth may also be useful. You could also try locally sourced honey. Hope your hubby feels better soon.


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Grandma always fixed a hot totty. Hot tea, shot of segrum seven, squirt of lemon, Tbs honey. Keep the tissues handie. Clears my sinuses right out.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Big + 1 on the local honey, if possible find a bee keeper that will put one on your property and then give you or sell you cheaply the honey from that hive.. It does help but you have to drink or even just eat one tablespoon each night before bed.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We're getting bees. Visited a local beekeeper and got specs and pictures of the hives he built, and we're going to build two. In the spring we'll get the bees. It'll be a while before we get honey. 

Every year at the county fair we buy a gallon or two from a local beekeeper...though my husband doesn't use the honey as much as I do. 

Emerald, I'll start having him take some before he goes to bed. I wonder how long it wouild take to start helping?

There's always LittleBit's hot toddys, too, to try!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> though my husband doesn't use the honey as much as I do.
> 
> Emerald, I'll start having him take some before he goes to bed. I wonder how long it wouild take to start helping?
> 
> There's always LittleBit's hot toddys, too, to try!


gypsiesue, you've been married long enough you should know this...........Ya hide the whiskey bottle until he takes his honey. Then, and only then, does he get his hot toddy.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Littlebit said:


> Grandma always fixed a hot totty. Hot tea, shot of segrum seven, squirt of lemon, Tbs honey. Keep the tissues handie. Clears my sinuses right out.


yup, my dad did the same, shot of whiskey, some lemon, honey, and a little sugar for us kids...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The hot toddy idea sounds good to me! Does this cure the allergies or just make so one doesn't care?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

nope, you heard horseman09 (good advice!), honey first, then whiskey! 

I have all the ingredients, so I guess I'll be nice and make him a hot toddy. 

(might even make one for me! heh heh heh!:ignore: )


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> nope, you heard horseman09 (good advice!), honey first, then whiskey!
> 
> I have all the ingredients, so I guess I'll be nice and make him a hot toddy.
> 
> (might even make one for me! heh heh heh!:ignore: )


Sorry MMM, I would have liked to have had your back on this one, but you have to take your "medicine" from the wife just like the rest of us old married coots.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I took it! Didn't alleviate my allergies but made them easier to endure!!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I, of course, had to sample it before I took it to him. He wondered why I only made half a cup:sssh:...  :ignore:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> I looked through the threads and didn't see this addressed.
> 
> Does anyone know a home remedy for hayfever-type seasonal allergies?
> 
> ...


I used to have really bad alergic reactions to the pollens, but, that didn't stop me from enjoying the outdoors - I just let it go - sneezing, runny nose, eyes, etc.

I heard that eating locally produced honey will reverse the allergy, so, last year I was able to snag a fairly large jug of natural honey from the local Hutterites. They do not filter, clean, boil, etc their honey - it is straight from the hive to a bucket and sold.

I ate my favorite sandwich 5 days a week (it includes honey) and this year, my suffering has been almost nil. After suffering from "hay-fever" since I was in grade-six, every year with it getting worse regularly, I have finally felt good for spring / summer time!

*Side note: My favorite sandwich of all time is real butter, covered in peanut butter, covered in honey with a slice of cheddar-cheeze in the middle.*


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Good on a cold winter night, sick or not.


----------

